# Time for an RS Roadster, so I bought a Coupe!



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

I've been looking for a TTRS or some time and have baulked on following through twice. Once on a new order (2017) and then on an "Approved" car last year. This week I saw the facelift and it doesn't work for me, so I now know I'm hunting a used / pre-registered car.

I've been and looked at three "Approved" roadsters this week all the same spec and similar price (Bury St Edmunds / Ipswich & Chelmsford) but was really hoping to find a slightly better spec. I then saw this advert.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-...h=item5217ac62a3:g:VwoAAOSwIelcXosP:rk:8:pf:0

It's not really a colour I am looking for but the specification and price could win me over. Does the price seem too good to be true or am I missing something?


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

I am still not totally convinced I want a roadster but I do love my wife's MK2 Amplified. My RS will though be a third car, spending a lot of it's time locked away so the roadster aspect does appeal.

Two white TT's is probably the least ideal but I have to say everything else about this car looks tempting. I kind of hope it disappears before I can get to see it


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Barmybob said:


> I've been looking for a TTRS or some time and have baulked on following through twice. Once on a new order (2017) and then on an "Approved" car last year. This week I saw the facelift and it doesn't work for me, so I now know I'm hunting a used / pre-registered car.
> 
> I've been and looked at three "Approved" roadsters this week all the same spec and similar price (Bury St Edmunds / Ipswich & Chelmsford) but was really hoping to find a slightly better spec. I then saw this advert.
> 
> ...


My query would be, how come an independent garage gets hold of such a low mileage motor? Why has the owner parted with the car with such low miles. It does look really nice though.

I have been looking at low mileage Porsche 718's on line. Same situation, how come independent garages have these vehicles for sale. Have the original owners had issues with them and sold them because of problems. I would have thought the franchised dealers would have them?


----------



## PJ. (Dec 12, 2018)

Just purchased a TT RS roadster last month and paid 5k more from an Audi dealer. The only difference being mine has same spec plus airscarf and hill hold assist. But I really wanted a blue one and would have paid more for that.
There is also a good priced Nardo in Stafford audi. But again I wanted the blue and a few extras more than that had.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

You'll find these places will give a few grand more on return than a dealer, often have 'long-term repeat customers' churning their stock of prestige and performance cars, as such someone will come along and dump their new car for a better deal or possibly getting a good trade-in on a used Aston/Porsche/whatever.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Alan Sl said:


> My query would be, how come an independent garage gets hold of such a low mileage motor? Why has the owner parted with the car with such low miles. It does look really nice though... how come independent garages have these vehicles for sale. Have the original owners had issues with them and sold them because of problems. I would have thought the franchised dealers would have them?


This is my concern. I know that Audi sell on cars returned to them that don't meet the "approved" standard. I was told that this can be due to simple things like missed services but can also be non approved accident damage repair too. I guess if I go to view the car more information should be apparent. The car does look smart though and has a specification I would be happy with.



Alan Sl said:


> I have been looking at low mileage Porsche 718's on line.


The RS has just one car competing for my affections and the 718S is that car! For me the rear and side view of the 718 looks far nicer than the TTRS. But the front is fugly. Inside it's a win for Audi and the 5 pot too wins over the flat 4. Porsche does drive nice though.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

PJ. said:


> Just purchased a TT RS roadster last month and paid 5k more from an Audi dealer. The only difference being mine has same spec plus airscarf and hill hold assist. But I really wanted a blue one and would have paid more for that.
> There is also a good priced Nardo in Stafford audi. But again I wanted the blue and a few extras more than that had.


Sounds like I'm looking for your car


----------



## PJ. (Dec 12, 2018)

I traded in a Boxster to get the RS. Albeit a 987 3.4 I had had for 9 years. But had lost confidence in it during winter months. It had caught me unawares when back end stepped out on numerous occasions when cold and damp. The final straw was the small amount of snow we had last month. Totally useless and scary. The S1 we have just takes the winter no problem.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

It does look incredibly cheap. As the old saying goes "if it's sounds too good to be true...." but then it will have 3 years warranty almost. White does look good but IMO Cataluyna red is even better. Good luck with your deliberations.


----------



## AceVentura (Jan 10, 2019)

I bought my 911 from this garage 4 years ago and would happily buy from them again. It was also low milage and I had it checked over by porsche at the time with no issues. It's most likely been part exchanged for something more exotic. You could always them and ask....


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

moro anis said:


> RED ONE


Your car looks stunning.

Problem with white is that we already have an Amplified in white. Don't really want two white TT's. Nardo is slowly growing on me, looks like a nice one at Northampton Audi.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Hi Bob,

I bought my previous new TTS Roadster from Northampton Audi. I don't know if you've been there but it's the biggest and most impressive car dealership I've ever visited. The staff were amazing as was the whole experience. Can't praise them enough.

Nardo is a different colour. It's subtle and really grows on you IMO. It's a colour that a lot of super cars are being wrapped in these days.

Good luck with your search and thanks for the comments re mine.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

I am tempted to view the Nardo at Northampton if it is still there when I'm next off.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

With regard OPTIONS. Are there any that are "Must Have" on the MK3?

I am wanting the sports exhaust and black styling pack. I would also like to find one with carbon inlays, if possible. I would also like B&O, is it a good upgrade in the TT? My A5 B&O system is really good and so much better than my nephews Audi Sound system in his A4.

Air scarf looks like a nice idea too but I've not had a chance to test a car with it fitted, does it work?

Obviously the Tech & comfort packs would be nice but is there anything that owners wish they had specified or held out for? I'm not really bothered about finding Carbon engine covers, Ceramic Brakes, OLED rear lamps, or dimming mirrors (Though they are fabulous if you use a car year round).


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I've had 4 different TT Roadsters over the past 10 years. Prior to the RS I had a Mk3 TTS with the air scarf. As we have the roof down at every possible occasion I thought it would be great. To be honest we only used it once. It was ok but not what you'd imagine so wasn't worried about it on the RS. 
I love the black styling pack, tech pack, B&O, sports exhaust and most of the rest is standard ie cruise. Another favourite is folding mirrors. 
If you like the car then go for it. RS Roadsters are the rarest of the TT family and you could wait a very long time for one with everything on your wish list. I'm sure the actual car will make up for any toy it's lacking.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Your reasoning for the Air Scarf is the same as ours. We have the roof down on the Amplified a lot and thought the option would make cooler days a bit more comfortable. Your comments seem to suggest it wasn't as good as you expected, maybe it would be best to take this of my desire list and just slip on a jacket 

I would like the tech pack too, the mag ride dampers on my A5 make a phenominal difference when set to dynamic. But I've not seen too many cars with the option ticked recently.

Fortunately I'm in no rush to buy, my next big road trip is in September so I have until then to find the right car. I am now in a position that the purchase of an RS is not now dependant on me trading in my A5, or taking finance. I'm the dealer nightmare - cash sale


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Not tried a TT roadster, but the A3 cabriolet with air scarf is ok. If you have top down this time of year and are wearing something like a hoodie, that can get in the way of the warm air, depending how low you sit. At lower speeds I find it can seem noisy on full blast. On the A3 the wind deflector makes a huge difference but again, not experienced a TT roadster. RS gives heated seats as standard which are great this time of year.

In theory you should pay less now than in the summer......in theory !


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Cheaper in theory - but rarely in practice at Audi Dealers 

To be fair this car probably won't be getting much, if any, use in the winter months so although I love the heated seats they probably won't be getting too much use. I think I've moved from the "air scarf" option from being a desirable feature to a nice one if it's there. Thanks peeps.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Fortunately I'm in no rush to buy, my next big road trip is in September so I have until then to find the right car. I am now in a position that the purchase of an RS is not now dependant on me trading in my A5, or taking finance. I'm the dealer nightmare - cash sale 

I am in the same position, cash buyer. However I have found on my last 3 tt's that it was worth taking finance due to offers they had. I then cancel the finance within 14 days and doesn't cost anything.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Heath said:


> I am in the same position, cash buyer. However I have found on my last 3 tt's that it was worth taking finance due to offers they had. I then cancel the finance within 14 days and doesn't cost anything.


Interesting, i'll check that out.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Exactly what Heath said, get the dealer and Audi contribution, try to squeeze a reasonable px and 14 days pay off the total amount financed plus a very small amount on top for interest so far. What I did on an RS in the summer, and never looked back. When you get the figure to settle, you have a bit of time to make the payment. Wish I had known about this before with another car, but then I wouldn't driving an RS now. They don't take the contribution back, so in effect you are getting some depreciation paid for by avoiding interest over the term.They are pretty easy to satisfy as far as checks go, mine was a second PCP contract and appeared to be no problem. I'm still wondering what, if any, checks they made.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I've done the same with a bit on finance for extra discounts twice now. 
Re Magride, std on last two TTS and thoroughly enjoyed. Not std on RS and had read better off without it. Don't have it on mine and no complaints with 20" rims. Certainly more go cart like handling than the TTS. 
Wind deflector is great in my opinion as are heated seats. 
Sports exhaust is great fun but on a long trip yesterday was nice to flick to std and enjoy the peace. 
I always have mine in Dynamic as throttle responds quicker.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Just remember to cancel not settle, think my interest last time was £5. The dealers don't tell you about this as they are not keen on you doing it, as I have bought mine all from the same place they know what I am going to do though! Audi finance don't even ask why you want to cancel, it is an easy procedure. By doing this on 3 cars I have got around £15000 in contributions from Audi/dealer, so well worth it!


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Advice most appreciated, thanks peeps. Today was my first day off in ages and I was going to take a look at a car at an Audi dealer not too far away. But they stopped listing it yesterday. Gutted


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Poor you. Hope something at least as good turns up.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Getting a lot of stick from colleagues about going down the TT route :?

Today it was "Let's Show Bob loads of other cars to buy" Day. :roll:

Sick to death of seeing F Types, Lotus Elises, BMW's, R8's and Boxters :evil: Couple of nice motors in there though


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Not totally sure but it looks like the white one has resurfaced, with a much higher price tag and a black petrol cap!

https://www.approvedusedvehicles.co.uk/used-audi-tt-hinckley-leicestershire-2144368


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Looks a bit pricy, no folding mirrors or head level heating. Assume its got the electric wind deflector. No matrix headlights or OLED rear lights. The front grill RS badge isn't one I recall seeing, but does look nice. I like the black petrol flap to match the rest of the car.

I have a fairly standard Coupe (black pack, 20" anthracite wheels, tinted glass and sports exhaust) but it does me.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

I set out looking for a roadster but I've placed a holding deposit on a Coupé 

The car is in a colour I'm used to and really like. It has the carbon inlays, sports exhaust and the B&O that were all an my RS roadster hit list but it also has some other very tasty options too. Only downside is that it has a few more miles than I would really like but they are one private owner miles, not demonstrator or press car miles. Get to see the car tomorrow so the search may soon be over.

To be honest I have been drifting away from the roadster idea a little recently. After testing one recently I realised just how hot the black leather seats get in direct sun. Our current roadster has alcantara and they coped well in sun, even in southern France. Finding an RS roadster with the spec I want has already been difficult, adding alcantara would send me potty


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Alcantara would have been my choice in my coupe but hard to find except on early cars that have been thrashed...press etc. I came across a yellow RS for sale at a motor trader in London that was offered by Audi to Archie Hamilton Racing (see you tube). Put off by non matching number plates suggesting repair.

I hope you find what you want. Assuming it's privately owned you needn't check to see how many mobiles have been paired to. Milton Keynes conned me with a demonstrator that turned out to be a service loan car. Give away was the roll call of weird and wonderful phone names, plus a load of addresses in the satnav.

Good luck but really patience is hard but worth it in the long run.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I have Alcantara electric seats, RS red design pack, comfort and sound pack (B&O), red calipers, black styling pack, sports exhaust, RS Catalunya red :mrgreen:

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

MClaine55 said:


> Alcantara would have been my choice in my coupe but hard to find except on early cars that have been thrashed...press etc.


Alcantara does seem to be a rarely selected option in the RS and is one of the things that had been tipping me towards ordering a new one.

I've seen a lot of the Approved dealer cars recently. Most have low mileages but they were often Audi UK demonstrator or press cars. As you say plenty of paired mobiles so I can only imagine how many times launch control has been tried out. The Dealer has informed me that this car is a one owner car returning early from a lease. Quite by chance I have a contact in the dealer that sold this specific vehicle and he has confirmed this 8)


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

moro anis said:


> I have Alcantara electric seats, RS red design pack, comfort and sound pack (B&O), red calipers, black styling pack, sports exhaust, RS Catalunya red :mrgreen:
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.


Are you trying to be my forum nemesis? :lol:

I don't really like RED cars but you posted a picture of your car on my thread, and it looked stunning 8)
Almost all the options I've been seeking, you've got  8)

You really are getting inside my head


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Not at all. Not usually into red cars but something more subtle and discreet but love this one. The metallic gold flecks in the paint make the colour change from an orange to a flame red. Get loads of positive, admiring comments on the colour.

I've had roadsters for years. We're both roof down if it's dry fanatics, often driven long distances at less than 5C. I was nearly tempted once by a Mk3 Coupe when they came out but Mrs wife was insistent that I'd regret it. I hung on and got a new Mk3 TTS roadster in Nano grey which I loved every second of. Couple of years later traded it for the RS which was new. This one's a keeper.

All I'm saying is, it's your money and choice. If you really want a Roadster and buy a coupe will you always have nagging doubts or accept it for the beautiful car it is.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

To be honest I was never 100% set on a roadster.

I have always been a Coupé guy, almost all my previous cars have been Coupés. I do love driving my wife's MK2 roadster with the roof off but really do dislike driving it with the roof closed. It is her flipping car that has caused my dilemma. It has had me thinking I could live with a roadster but I am not totally sure I could, especially as finding one with a specification I would like could be impossible :roll:

If I do go for this RS Coupé tomorrow and then do, in the future, regret not going for an RS roadster there is another option. Change out our MK2 Amplified for a facelift MK3 roadster 8) WIN WIN


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Barmybob said:


> To be honest I was never 100% set on a roadster.
> 
> I have always been a Coupé guy, almost all my previous cars have been Coupés. I do love driving my wife's MK2 roadster with the roof off but really do dislike driving it with the roof closed. It is her flipping car that has caused my dilemma. It has had me thinking I could live with a roadster but I am not totally sure I could, especially as finding one with a specification I would like could be impossible :roll:
> 
> If I do go for this RS Coupé tomorrow and then do, in the future, regret not going for an RS roadster there is another option. Change out our MK2 Amplified for a facelift MK3 roadster 8) WIN WIN


Just to mess with your head. We went through the same dilemma, roadster or coupe, but for us we went the coupe route as we go on long road trips across Europe (this year a 6 week one  ) and the roadster could not cope with the wife's shoe collection :roll:


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

We also take in big Euro tours each summer, normally two at about three weeks each. The TT roadster is most often used and it just about copes, anything smaller or with less space, like an F Type, would be useless.

Anyhow, I didn't get the Coupé [smiley=bigcry.gif] :roll:

We spent two hours driving over there to discover an unloved car needing quite a bit of TLC. Both front wheels were scuffed, there were a few stone chips & parking dings, not too bad but there, some horrible bird mess etching and quite a few scratches. It looked like the previous owner had never washed the car, there was muck and old leaves everywhere. I found leaves and moss right inside the hatch hinges and the front end was full of the mess. One bonus to the obvious lack of washing & care was that the paint was remarkably swirl free! :lol:

Inside there were scuffs and scratches on a lot of the plastics, something that you can never successfully recover. The leather was absolutely filthy too, you could make out the red stitching but it didn't pop like it should.

I guess with a lot of hard work, paint correction & cleaning, the car could look much better but the dealer has the car priced as if it were perfection, and described the car as being, immaculate, someone's pride and joy! I couldn't even be bothered to make an insulting offer - I just walked.

There was a 2016 car at an independent trader recently. That car had over 20K miles and three previous owners. But that car was in significantly better condition than this one, and was significantly cheaper too.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Soooo frustrating, but don't let it put you off the car as it is a blast to drive particularly across the water. Will keep my eyes peeled for you


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Really sorry for you @barmybob. Terrible how some people treat their cars but not unusual. I hope you get sorted soon without having to compromise.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Barmybob said:


> One bonus to the obvious lack of washing & care was that the paint was remarkably swirl free! :lol:


Every cloud has a silver lining, eh ? :lol:


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

My Daytona grey RS will be three years old at the end of October this year and at present has covered just under 12,500 miles.

It gets treaded better than the wife or so she says anyway  :lol: :lol: the car looks almost as good today as the day I picked it up, just a couple of tiny stone chips which I have touched up, one on the bonnet and two on the drivers door just below the wing mirror.

Anyway I digress, I just can`t understand why some one would spend in excess of 50k or in my case 60+k on a car just to treat it like SH*T. These people must have more money than sense, I don`t and I work hard to earn my wage so that I can afford such a wonderful machine that`s why it`s my pride and joy and why I`m keeping this one.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Every cloud has a silver lining, eh ? :lol:


The wife and I did have a little chuckle about that bit. Hopefully before they allow anyone else to see the car they'll make some attempt to clean it up a bit. You would think that sometime after I paid the £500 reserve fee yesterday, 2pm, or even this morning before I arrived they would have got the car cleaned it up and ready for sale. In the same compound as the dealership there was a car wash business offering all manner of options. If they couldn't fit in a clean themselves surely they could have used the car wash peeps!

When I pointed out some of the things I wasn't happy with sales advisor said, we can sort that out. OK good to hear, something I would expect on a £46K car. But why weren't ALL these things sorted out BEFORE the car was placed on sale?

I am very fussy about my cars and know that even if I rectified all I could on this one little things would have always bothered me. All I want is an RS that has been owned by someone who has loved it. I know there are such people out there, one of them owned my A5 before me.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Women and shoes, got a Marcos living here to!

Steer clear of that dealer goodness knows how the mechanical bits have been treated. MK Audi prepared my old car but managed to leave two large tar spots that were there when I test drove...probably a quick splash of water was all they did.

Sorry but better to avoid potential problems like that.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Well as fate would have it another Coupe appeared today.

Very similar options, a year younger and lower mileage too, just a little more expensive. It's much closer to home and actually within the group that has sold us our las three Audi's.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Black roadster at Harold Wood Audi but not too many extras but has sports exhaust and red callipers

PS a few new Sport Edition RS cars have appeared but at £61k used with no contribution it's madness. Oh met a guy who reckoned he got a better deal with Drive The Deal when I was at Beaulieu.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Saw the one at Harold Wood too. Low miles but a bit light on the specification and sitting at the top of my USED budget. The Coupé I've seen is at Southend, should hopefully be getting it transferred to Stansted tomorrow.

I was seriously considering going for a NEW Sport Edition Roadster with the Comfort and Sound pack. I was looking at Kyalami Green but there was no discount off list! If I could have dragged it to the other side of £60K I would have gone for it. Sadly the Green option has now gone so I'm now seeking a used option!


----------



## Steve9 (Apr 3, 2019)

Barmybob said:


> I was seriously considering going for a NEW Sport Edition Roadster with the Comfort and Sound pack. I was looking at Kyalami Green but there was no discount off list! If I could have dragged it to the other side of £60K I would have gone for it.!


Bob I suggest calling a few dealers, you will be able to get a discount on a new TTRS. I'm guessing your dealer gave you the "cant discount because of limited availability" nonsense.

You can check out some of the car brokers websites for reference - drivethedeal, coast2coast and carwow all list the TTRS now with discounts ranging from ~ £3k to £5k. In my experience you can better these deals slightly by going direct as car dealers will rarely publish their best offers online. Its good to have them as a reference / starting point though.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Oh and also feed in how tempted you are for a Cayman/Boxster. That might edge some motivation out of them. Also near end of month or Fridays are alleged by some to be a good time for a deal.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

TOO LATE!

I've bought a Coupé


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

That's why you is called Barmy Bob


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

One of many reasons I suspect :lol:


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Barmybob said:


> TOO LATE!
> 
> I've bought a Coupé


You will not know what to do with all that extra space on your European jaunts 

What spec did you find?


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Barmybob said:


> TOO LATE!
> 
> I've bought a Coupé


Hey Barmybob.

You can`t leave us hanging like that, what`s the colour and the spec? Nice to see you joining the minority of us RS owners and from what I have read over the last couple of days RE the facelift with regards to the exhaust note and lack of crackles and pops  I think you made the right move. :wink:


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

ROBH49 said:


> Hey Barmybob.
> 
> You can`t leave us hanging like that, what`s the colour and the spec? Nice to see you joining the minority of us RS owners and from what I have read over the last couple of days RE the facelift with regards to the exhaust note and lack of crackles and pops  I think you made the right move. :wink:


I did manage to get a drive in a facelift. Not too much difference but it was quieter  
As for Colour and Spec.

It's a July 2018 car so is one of the last pre-facelift cars (TTRS PDF brochure Edition 7 04/18 - 2018 Model Year)
It has 3200 miles and still smells like new inside.
It is Panther Black Crystal (Silver grille & mirrors but not extended, it has body coloured blades front and rear).
Red Stitched leather and is loaded up with Matrix lamps front & rear, dynamic dampers, Comfort & sound pack, carbon, red packs, dimming mirrors & more. I could have never afforded to option up a new one to this level!

I wasn't sure on the colour, or chrome silver accents until I saw it. So pleased it didn't have the extended chrome pack. The colour is stunning, looks deep purple from some angles, and the chrome silver kind or works. The only thing I plan to change are the door mirror caps.

There was a tiny scuff on one wheel, which is going to be repaired and some slight swirling in the paint. I will get the car booked in with my detailer to get that sorted and ceramic coated. Depending what he says I may also go for a stone chip film on the front end too. I am really happy with the car though, can't wair to collect it.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Barmybob said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Barmybob.
> ...


Congratulations - sounds a great car. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Nice one barmybob.

Post some photos when you get chance. All that i can say is you won't be disappointed there such a great little car and so fast nothing really comes close.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Couple taken at the dealer yesterday


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Congratulations on a fine purchase. It's got a great spec and colour change of black to deep purple. Nice low mileage and the right decision to avoid the facelift with OPF.

Enjoy it's hard not to with the sound especially with the valves open.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Very nice, congrats Bob 8)


----------



## petsy (Mar 16, 2019)

Congrats. Looks superb. I ,also, was considering a roadster (I just sold my mx5 ND), but ended ordering a coupe. Time will tell if I will miss it...(hope not).


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Cheers peeps. At least I've got the wife's roadster to fall back on if I do begin to miss the open top feeling. I have some fond memories of some fabulous TTRS road tests in both Coupés and Roadsters. If you want to make a salesman's day just tell him you want to road test the TTRS and then let him start off. Most memorable were one in Germany, which included a very spirited Autobahn run  and the one in Bury St Edmunds which was a combination of getting the top down in the great spring weather and the fact we were out for ages :lol:

The one thing that all the RS's have had is that soundtrack though. No matter what the options or lack of, even without the full on TTRS sports exhaust, all the cars sound so good. That said what probably impressed me most with this car is the dynamic suspension. I have that in my A5 and you can spot the difference but in the TT you really notice. We set off in dynamic and I was getting a bit concerned at how hard the car was riding. The road was terrible and the car was certainly letting me know! So to the surprise of the salesman I popped it into comfort and the ride was far more civilised. NOTE TO SELF: Individual = soft dampers & dynamic for motor and gearbox 8)


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Looks great that. Love the colour.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Fantastic colour

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Well done @barmybob. I hope there aren't too many sleeps before you get her home.


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

Glad your search came to a successful conclusion and patience was well rewarded. Beautiful car!


----------



## PJ. (Dec 12, 2018)

You will find the gearbox mode will change how car sounds. In drive its a deeper low down rumble and in sports it has more pops on overrun and then blips on downshifts. Just some of the reasons you will love your car. Congratulations the hunt is over.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

PJ. said:


> You will find the gearbox mode will change how car sounds. In drive its a deeper low down rumble and in sports it has more pops on overrun and then blips on downshifts. Just some of the reasons you will love your car. Congratulations the hunt is over.


Strange, in my RS I don't experience any difference in its gear changing behaviour (when I am in manual mode & using paddles) between D & S modes.

When in S, it holds the idle revs higher and prevents you (for some reason) selecting the next gear until revs are higher. But that's it - downshifts are the same, upshifts are still lazy unless power is over about 15%. Same sound on overrun. Nothing worth using it for.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Mine's the same as PJ. In sports mode I get blips on down shifts. I can also change gear using the paddles before the revs have peaked if I wish though sometimes after a few seconds it may change down again. I keep mine in Dynamic the whole time as I believe it makes everything sharper and crisper.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Insurance.

I've taken a policy and the price has been somewhat alarming. I have checked all the details several times and everything is in order. The car is correct, all my details correct and the level of cover is perfect too, I've even upgraded the rental car element and added legal cover. I have a total excess of £400 and the policy is with a large recognised company too, not some dodgy underwritten affair. I have gone through the policy booklet, in detail, and there are no nasty surprises in the detail.

The alarming element is not how expensive it is, it's how cheap it is  :?

The ONLY downside is that you must pay for a green card - £50+ for up to 31 days, but even with that added it is coming in at a similar price to my A5 policy. I never expected that!


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Barmybob said:


> Insurance.
> 
> I've taken a policy and the price has been somewhat alarming. I have checked all the details several times and everything is in order. The car is correct, all my details correct and the level of cover is perfect too, I've even upgraded the rental car element and added legal cover. I have a total excess of £400 and the policy is with a large recognised company too, not some dodgy underwritten affair. I have gone through the policy booklet, in detail, and there are no nasty surprises in the detail.
> 
> ...


Ditto

Amazingly cheap and even surprised the broker I use. My policy is through LV and they issued me a Green Card in March/April FOC, but that may well be due to the Brexit mess and that I was in Italy when we could have potentially exited.
Excess is £350, but following being hit by an uninsured driver earlier this year, they covered that as well.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Barmybob said:


> Couple taken at the dealer yesterday


Very nice, congratulations.

Love the colour with the purple tints


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Pugliese said:


> Ditto
> 
> Amazingly cheap and even surprised the broker I use. My policy is through LV and they issued me a Green Card in March/April FOC, but that may well be due to the Brexit mess and that I was in Italy when we could have potentially exited.
> Excess is £350, but following being hit by an uninsured driver earlier this year, they covered that as well.


I really expected to be ruined on the insurance so this has come as a complete, and really nice, surprise.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

DPG said:


> Very nice, congratulations.
> Love the colour with the purple tints


Cheers, can't wait to collect.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Welcome and great choice, it's stunning mate 

Now get it coated.....


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Already spoken to the detailer I use for my A5. We went with Gyeon Duraflex and I've been impressed, so may go that route again


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Barmybob said:


> Insurance.
> 
> I've taken a policy and the price has been somewhat alarming. I have checked all the details several times and everything is in order. The car is correct, all my details correct and the level of cover is perfect too, I've even upgraded the rental car element and added legal cover. I have a total excess of £400 and the policy is with a large recognised company too, not some dodgy underwritten affair. I have gone through the policy booklet, in detail, and there are no nasty surprises in the detail.
> 
> ...


Yes the old fart in me and location I guess means my RS premium is also stupidly cheap. I think something like £240 a year - I've seen people weep when I've told them this !!


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

cheechy said:


> Yes the old fart in me and location I guess means my RS premium is also stupidly cheap. I think something like £240 a year - I've seen people weep when I've told them this !!


Fabulous, you've made me feel a lot better. The last few days I've been expecting a call or email informing me that they had made a huge mistake and be demanding more money 

Finally, a benefit to getting old. Just about makes up for the aches and pains, prostrate issues and failing eyesight :lol:


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Mine too was surprisingly cheap and that as a second vehicle with less than a year no claims discount. Mileage is 5,000 but won't do that in a year. It's the road tax that gets you though with the additional levy.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Collection day and very happy.

Only one small niggle, probably fine but I have to ask. Should there be a noticeable turbo whistle? If I hold the car in a gear on boost, at say 3000 rpm I can hear some slight turbo whine, sounds a bit like a boost leak to me! Is this normal?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

dont; want to ruin this happy day but I would say not normal.... TT's have a closed loop valve, so no air leak (or sound) should be


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

kevin#34 said:


> dont; want to ruin this happy day but I would say not normal.... TT's have a closed loop valve, so no air leak (or sound) should be


Don't worry day far from ruined. Dealer's might be!


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

Is it possible that the prior owner installed an aftermarket turbo inlet - I think those are intended to provide a more traditional turbo sound.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

BauhauTTS said:


> Is it possible that the prior owner installed an aftermarket turbo inlet - I think those are intended to provide a more traditional turbo sound.


Everything looks standard and as it's Audi approved, and just 3000 miles I wouldn't expect it. I will pop along to my local dealer tomorrow.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

No expert but giving It some right foot I hear the turbo like it's coming on song. Can't accurately describe but I drive it once every other week or two. Not been concerned. Mine is lower mileage but similar age.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

No turbo whistle on mine that i'm aware of.

The exhaust really comes into its own around 3000 and in sports mode much louder. If you had managed to get a Roadster the sound is even better with the roof down and the crack when it changes gear sounds like a cannon. Plenty of pops and crackles on downshifts too.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Another run out this evening and there is definitely a loud turbo whistle. I had a hybrid turbo on my previous 5 cylinder Turbo Fiat Coupé. That car had some noise but was a lot quieter. I will be getting this looked at asap.

The car also appears to be quieter than I expected on the down shifts, nowhere near as much popping as I've heard on some You Tube videos. It does always seem to have pops on start up though.

Despite these two little niggles the car is fabulous and looks stunning. The softer suspension setting can just about cope with the very poor local B roads, there are a few I will need to avoid though. Really happy with the B&O, so pleased I held out for that but I've not yet had chance to play with the Matrix headlamps. Other good news - it fits in the garage 8)


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Barmybob said:


> The car also appears to be quieter than I expected on the down shifts, nowhere near as much popping as I've heard on some You Tube videos. It does always seem to have pops on start up though.


Audi back in late 17 ran a software update that quietened the car down - EU regs. There are plenty of threads on this forum covering this, where members have refused the update as once applied Audi cannot reverse.

Before buying my RS I test drove one pre update and one with it. For me, and I'll probably get shot down for this, the pre update was just too much like a noisy Chav car. Sure it brought a smile to your face, and if I was doing low mileage I would have opted for it, but I was happy with the update and it is still very noisy in Dynamic mode (my son's can hear me arrive at their houses, streets away!). Also drive it hard, and it will pop on downshifts.

No noticeable turbo whistle on mine, but I bet the dealer tells you it is a characteristic of the car sir!

Have fun with the matrix. Had them on my TTS and at first I thought they were just the best thing. However and maybe mine needed adjustment, but coming up behind clean reflective cars i.e light colours, it seemed to always single out BMW SUV's in white, which it would just light up. In the end I often ended up just turning them off.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

And today I've discovered my Ross-Tech HEX+CAN does not seem to work with the new TT, apparently I now need a new HEX-NET device.

So I'm not sure if these errors are genuine!

Address 01: Engine (------DAZA)

2 Faults Found:
31404 - EVAP Emission Control Sys P0441 00 [096] - Incorrect Flow Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear

34785 - EVAP Emission Control Sys P0441 00 [096] - Incorrect Flow Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear

It would though appear that this error is an interface issue...

1 Fault Found: 70670 - Internal Control Module Memory Check Sum Error 
B2000 46 [137] - Calibration/parameter memory failure
[New feature! Extended UDS fault detail is only supported by current gen. interfaces] 
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear Freeze Frame: Fault Status: 00000001 Fault Priority: 2 Fault Frequency: 1 Mileage: 0 km


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Just over a week in and we're still loving it.

I have the car booked in for a detail and ceramic coating and then it will take it's first euro trip. Looking at Alsace and northern Switzerland. Going to be interesting seeing the difference in fuel usage as the last three trips have been with the Diesel roadster. The RS sound fantastic but it does seem to like draining the tank rather swiftly  :lol:


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Probably use about 5 tanks of fuel minimums

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

HOGG said:


> Probably use about 5 tanks of fuel minimums
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Our last three trips have been over 3000 miles each, so I guess a fair few more than 5 tanks  :twisted: The diesel easily returned 400+ miles on a tank and quite often 500+

Our current route is smaller at just 1600 miles with a few more miles added for detours and day trips. Would be nice to keep the miles lower though and avoid doubling the miles on the RS, and saving a few £££'s too


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Barmybob said:


> HOGG said:
> 
> 
> > Probably use about 5 tanks of fuel minimums
> ...


Ease the ££££ pain by taking a northerly route and fill up in Luxembourg (just over a € a litre). With a full tank from the UK even with some 'enthusiastic' driving it is easily achievable on one tank. The next tank full will then get you to your destination, so not so bad.

If it helps, spare a thought for the cost of our trip - Calais/Lugano/Florence/Pisciotta/Alberobello/Camargue/Bordeaux/Calais


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Pugliese said:


> Ease the ££££ pain by taking a northerly route and fill up in Luxembourg (just over a € a litre). With a full tank from the UK even with some 'enthusiastic' driving it is easily achievable on one tank. The next tank full will then get you to your destination, so not so bad.


We've used that trick a few times, though the Belgian roads are far from great!



Pugliese said:


> if it helps, spare a thought for the cost of our trip - Calais/Lugano/Florence/Pisciotta/Alberobello/Camargue/Bordeaux/Calais


That is going to be an epic trip.

A few years back we headed up to the "Atlantic Road" and Trollstigen in Norway. Stunning and fabulous.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

This is particularly for you Bob - You wouldn't get this lot in a roadster


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

WOW - appreciated 

Totally loving the Coupé, no roadster regrets. Car takes it's first Euro tour in a few weeks, can't wait.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Enjoy!

I took mine to Le Mans and back last weekend, first trip on the continent with it, return got 350 miles on a tank on the way back. That included a few fast sections but mostly 85mph on cruise. The car was great for crunching miles, plenty comfortable and spacious for two, and relatively economical. Except when my brother was driving as he was constantly enjoying the power and over-run popping. I think we burned half the tank on the way down in the exhaust...


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

ross_t_boss said:


> I think we burned half the tank on the way down in the exhaust...


I've not added many miles, just been taking it out for local spins and spirited sprints and creating the nice noises. So yes my fuel usage has been somewhat alarming thus far! :lol: I am looking forward to getting the car on a longer run and seeing better returns.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Barmybob said:


> ross_t_boss said:
> 
> 
> > I think we burned half the tank on the way down in the exhaust...
> ...


Just back from 6 week European jaunt. First leg down to Luxembourg, I had time to burn, so took it really easy to see what could be achieved. Just nudged 40mpg and on refuelling the predictive mileage indicator showed 425 miles on a full tank! I had never seen above 345miles before. Of course it didn't last, total trip 4432 miles, achieving 32.5 mpg, and only (so far) picked up one fine from over zealous Carabiniere :?


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

First trip done. Few days in Holland before heading down through Luxembourg to the Alsace. We added about 2000 miles to the car and it performed very well. Little heavy on fuel but nothing worse than expected for an RS, and no tickets 

Next trip is all planned in. We'll be Med bound very soon


----------

